# Now doctor isn't sure it was chicken pox?! Help!



## LuciLu88

My daughter went down with what we all thought and were told by the doctor was chicken pox. She had all the usual symptoms, itchy, fever, spots that would flare up then scab over, lack of appetite etc. We took her to the doctors on day 3 as she was covered on her arms and legs but none on her back or tummy and only a few on her face which I thought a little odd for chicken pox and he briefly looked at her said yes it's chicken pox and sent us on our way. My DD is fine in herself now, eating, drinking, playing etc but 3-4 days ago her finger tips and toes started peeling, it looked blistered then the skin would just peel off. I did the worst think possible and googled this new symptom to see if it was related to the chicken pox and it started mentioning something called Kawasaki disease due to the peeling fingers and toes ...clearly I then panicked and got a doctors appointment straight away. This lady doctor was great and very thorough, stripped DD down and examined the marks/scabs. She immediately said she wasn't convinced it was chicken pox and then she mentioned the Kawasaki disease and called through to the hospital. She told them her symptoms and they immediately said no it wasnt that. So with that my doctor said she wasn't sure what it was, it may have been chicken pox and when she is exposed to chicken pox in the future she will either get it or she won't and that will tell us if this was chicken pox or not...I felt a little deflated that I didn't get an answer and her fingers are still peeling and now peeling further up the fingers...

I'm still worried about this Kawasaki disease...the doctor asked of she'd had chapped lips and I said no and last night I remembered the week before she got chicken pox I noticed these red sore patches on the inside of her bottom lip...so now I'm worried as I forgot to mention that and don't know what to do!

Does anyone have any idea what it may be or had any similar experiences??


----------



## LilDreamy

aww poor thing! And so young having to go through this. I feel sooo sorry for her. hoping and praying it was chicken pox so she doesn't have to go through this again! :nope:

Maybe try another doctor elsewhere?
That sounds awful! Hope she feels better soon.

on the other disease did it tell you what cures or home remedies you could do?


----------



## jenkins

It could have been hand foot and mouth. Lo had this and like you the doctor said it was chicken pox but we went back a couple of days later because they were only on the soles of his feet, legs, hands and 1 on his face. After the blisters cleared up his skin peeled on his feet and hands. It was were the blisters were, presumably where new skin had grown?

Hth:flower:


----------



## louisiana

i was going to say hand foot and mouth as well


----------



## hattiehippo

I had something similar with my fingers blistering and then peeling over and over when I was about 22. The doctor then said it could be hand and mouth disease as I had mouth ulcers as well but I'd also stroked sheep a couple of days before and it could have been something in the sheep dip that had irritated my skin.

To reassure you, the blistering didn't hurt at all....just the whole of the ends of my fingers blistered and then peeled a couple of times over about a week before it stopped. It was far worse to look at that it felt.


----------



## cassysuri2010

My little girl had hand foot and mouth which she picked up from creche and everything you described sounds exactly like what she had. I also thought it was chicken pox but nope. She should get back to normal pretty quickly if she already hasnt xxx


----------



## furr76

My LO had the same thing, he was poorly and got spotty rash on his legs and arms. The doctor said it could well be chicken pox but couldn't say for sure. But he said whatever it was the treatment was the same, nothing lol

Anyway it got worse but not a sign of it on his chest or back. And then he got it on the palms of his hands and soles of his feet as well, somewhere chicken pox isn't found as far as I am aware. It then started peeling off, just as you described. 

I found out through my sister who has a 3 year old at nursery that hand foot and mouth was going the rounds, and it was exactly like what my LO had. So from what you have posted I would say it definitely was Hand Foot and Mouth. So nothing to worry about :) xxx


----------

